# SNOW in October!!!



## mishele (Oct 29, 2011)

This was Just For Fun. lol I took it w/ my point and shoot.


----------



## arkipix1001 (Oct 29, 2011)

oh...poor pumpkin...he is cold hehe


----------



## momo3boys (Oct 29, 2011)

Our snow is just starting. I can't wait to take some pictures with the new D200! We had a good snow Thursday night but I didn't have my camera with me  I can't wait to see everyone's snow pics from up here!


----------



## KenC (Oct 29, 2011)

I think it may finally be ending here.  My thermometer outside says 34 but still has slush on it.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 29, 2011)

We're still getting it on and off.  October?  Really?  Damn.


----------



## Destin (Oct 29, 2011)

:/ snow is just starting here, and I live in buffalo NY, right near 2 of the great lakes. We get more lake effect snow than anywhere else in the country. Just got our first snowfall yesterday! It'll go until at least march.


----------



## jeeves (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't want to brag, but it's been nice and sunny here in the UK today.


----------



## MTVision (Oct 29, 2011)

Snow in October isn't super rare in Northern Vermont but luckily we havent seen any.....yet!


----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2011)

jeeves said:


> I don't want to brag, but it's been nice and sunny here in the UK today.


you'll get yours......like a plague or something......lol:lmao:


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 29, 2011)

The pumpkin looks sad.


----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you want to see it now? lol


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 29, 2011)

We got some snow and sleet and crap today, but nothing like that. You can keep it there!!!


----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2011)

Just a recap......lol


----------



## Christapher81 (Oct 30, 2011)

I live in northwestern North Dakota, and I'm shocked that we don't have any snow yet. I'm sure it's coming soon.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 30, 2011)

"Your" snow has even made OUR news!


----------



## jeeves (Nov 1, 2011)

mishele said:
			
		

> you'll get yours......like a plague or something......lol:lmao:



Tell me about it. We always get the aftermath of your weather. Luckily though it filters down by the time it hits us.


----------



## Tillit (Nov 2, 2011)

Cool, where is this from? I mean - where do you live?


----------



## dots (Nov 2, 2011)

mishele said:


> This was Just For Fun. lol I took it w/ my point and shoot.



Point & Shoot - lol that's being kind..this is like the first digital capture ever made  hmmmmm this is uprezzed from 0.01 megapixel?


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm in Philly.
And yeah....horrible shot...lol But OH WELL...


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm south of you, Baltimore, and we had snow too! 

If it wasn't for the constant attack of tiny little ice spikes pelting me in the head from the freezing above, then I would have tried my hand at "snow photography" I'm curious if I could shoot white snow without it turning grey. 

The pumpkin in the snow is a great shot, especially your "progression" picture!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 2, 2011)

mishele said:


> Just a recap......lol



Now he looks downright pissed!!!!


----------



## Kal3ido (Nov 2, 2011)

Lucky us upstate New Yorkers was spared. I don't wanna see snow til Christmas.


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2011)

The snow is pretty much gone....lol We had a couple of very sunny days. If it is going to snow this is the best way.....Saturday snow...... Wednesday all gone!! I do have A LOT of friends that are still w/ out power due to downed trees.


----------



## mishele (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL good luck!!


----------



## jeeves (Nov 5, 2011)

dots said:
			
		

> Sh8t weather inbound for the UK. Thanks a lot guys!



Great!!


----------



## wickedmouse383 (Nov 19, 2011)

Not really looking forward to snow here.....but shooting pics in the snow is fun.


----------



## petterk (Dec 2, 2011)

snow in October? Amazing!


----------



## sandersjessica (Dec 2, 2011)

So sad! The pumpkin is shivering in ice!


----------



## ElizabethWood (Dec 9, 2011)

Good to see some shots of the storm I missed most of it!!  Spent the whole day of the storm in the house in labor with no heat or power. went to the hospital right about the time the snow stopped, by the time i got released 4 days later there were no traces of snow left and we got like 12 inches. Had no power in the valley for about 3 days.


----------

